# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Rrustem Geci

## biligoa

*Rrustem Geci * 




*PRITJA E GJENIUT*

Ku është fshehur gjeniu
Ai që di të flas me popullin
Ai që di të qaj me popullin
Ai që di të këndoj si ai

Ku është fshehur gjeniu
Pyesin n ë n a t , baballarët
Gratë e veja, fëmijët jetim
Ata që vdiqën në këmbë

Ku është fshehur gjeniu
Ai më i bukuri i lirisë
Ai më i bukuri i vuajtjes
Ai më i bukuri qëndresës

Ku është fshehur gjeniu
Heroi i të gjitha luftërave
Pse nuk duket, pse s´flet
Koha është që të bëhemi

Ku është fshehur gjeniu
Ai i gjakshmi ë n d r r ë s
Ai i b u k u r i i betejave
Ai që duhet të flasi sot

Ku është fshehur gjeniu
Pyet vullneti i popullit
Se populli gjeniun e pret
Që g j e n i u vetë të flet

*
THIRRJET E EPOSIT*

Me gojën e mbyllur nga frika
Guximi shndrrohet në frikë
Fjala fshihet mes dhëmbëve
Dhe qeshja kthehet në vuajtje

Me gojën e mbyllur nga frika
N d a l o n edhe pëshpëritja
Gjelbërimi i fjalës në letër
pasioni i ndjenjave në vargje

Me gojën e mbyllur nga frika
Nga shtypja e terri i trashë
D h i m b j a nuk frikësohet
Që të kthehet në zemërim

Në këtë t h i r r j e të eposit
një thirrje kam nga baladat
Që l i r i n ë ta bëjmë të lirë
Dhe frikë të mos ketë askush





*I BUGOSURI I IDESË*

Kur i shtrohem ndryshimit
Dhimbjes dhe të panjohurës
Goditem nga valë të ashpra
Nga e sotmja e rebeluar

Kur i shtrohem ndryshimit
Dhe mendimit të z g j u a r
Çdo gjë e kam më të gjerë
Më të afërt dhe të ndjeshme

Kur i shtrohem ndryshimit
Mendimi më ikën përpara
Që unë atë ta arrijë , më
Më duhet të kërcejë përtej

Sa herë lypset ndryshimi
Dhe të dhënat e krijimit
Mua më shfaqet vetvetja
Me të burgosurit e idesë



*
KËNGA E DRINI*T

Në antologjinë e jetës
Plot janë udhët e gjata
Pastaj udhët e pastajme 
Pastaj udhët e tjera

Udhën e gjaktë të Drinit
Vetëvetët e mohuan
Vjena s´ishte për të marr
Por ishtë për të dhënë

Në udhët e mia me Drin
Çfarë të bëj i shkreti
A ta vras vetveten
A ta ndaj në gjysma

Në të gjitha luftërat
Kosova ishte në luftë
Gjithmon çlirimtare
Gjithmon në beteja

----------


## biligoa

* MËMA E ALBANIT*


Sa herë kthehem në atë kohë 
goja më merret nga ato krime
me forcë unë jam përgjakur 
kur foshnjën ma masakruan
Zemra të v o c k ë l a të lirisë
ju s´ishit një, as dy, po dy mijë
dora e barbarëve serb ju vrau
sikur ju të i s h i t të mëdhenj
Me mizorinë e më mizorëve
me mizorinë e më vrasësve
ata s´ju lanë të rriteni, ju vranë
në fillimet tuaja më të bukura
Ilir, Shqiponja , Gresa , Astrit...
ju shtyheni të më pyesni mua
ku ishim ne kur juve ju vranë
ç´ bëmë ne që të mos vriteni
Zemra të v o c k ë l a të lirisë
mos i mëshoni dheut me duar
mos qani, qetësohuni,..ndaluni
se mëmën mund ta çmendni!... 

Poezi nga libri, “Kanuni poetik” libër me 1 mijë e 600 faqe dhe 2005 poezi

  Rrustem GECI

----------


## biligoa

*GJENOCIDI*


Në antologjinë e v r a s ë s v e 
nuk ka ndonjë popull tjetër
më vrasës dhe më barbar , se 
populli serb, se urrejtja e tyre
kundër p o p u j v e f q i n j ë
Në atë harlisje të u r r e j t j e s
të shkatërrimit dhe të djegieve
ne e dinim se do të vriteshim
se ata shtinin me armë të rënda 
mbi shtëpitë tona të bukura
mbi fëmijët tanë të pashëm
Gjenocidi s e r b në Kosovë
s´ ishte fjalë boshe as i sajuar
ai vriste , qëllonte , gjymtonte
popullin më të lashtë të tokës
dhe dehej me mizorinë e tij
çfarë janë serbët, kush janë ata
lexoni emrat e të pushkatuarve 
emrat e gropave me v a r r e
emrat e një milion të ndjekurve

Rustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*ÇKA THA LIRIA?*


Zemrën e kam shëndoshë 
po trupin në pesë pjesë
evropat shih, ç´ më bënë 
më ndan me të pabesë!

Kosovës po flitet shumë
se bisedat s ´ janë mirë
lirinë ne e duam tamam
pa pranga e pa mynxyrë!

Zemrën e kam shëndoshë
po trupin në pesë pjesë
më shumë se një shekull
jam nën degë të rrufesë

Rustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*ÇAMËT*


Çame , Çame , Çamëri 
ke kraharorin me flori
I ke krojet mëmë e mbesë
unë te gjaku do të vdesë

Çame , Çame , Çamëri
Plot të vrara ke në gji
tri të korra në një pemë
tri të korra në një lëmë! 

Çame , Çame , Çamëri
tremijë vjet moj i l i r i
populli ynë është burrë
është si gjaku në flamur

Çame , Çame , Çamëri 
ti moj je njëmijë flori
ti ke çamin që punon
ti ke çamen që të donë!

Rustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*LOTËT E ÇAMIT*


Shqiptarët e mërguar në botë 
me vuajtje e bëmë këtë jetë
i këputur, i degëdisur, i huaj
mërgimi çdo ditë më vret!

Këtu jam që kur isha tre vjeç
Tiranën thuaja se nuk e njoh
kam lexuar për bukuritë tuaja
për fushat dhe për malet atje 

Plot ishin murtajat që na ranë 
me grusht e me tramundanë
Shqipërinë e kam zemër,xhan
mendja më vete, në Tiranë!

Tokë floriri është Çamëria
e fortë është ëndrra e çamit
kur t r a p i në det dremitet
dhe çami me çamen puthen!...

Mosha s´më lë të kapi largësi 
Neve po na i përtërinë emrat
për ata që e kuptojnë mallin
degën e thyer , era e thanë!...

Rustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*SHPRESA*


Shpresa , a të kujtohet ty 
ajo mbrëmje e Prishtinës
kur unë e ti putheshim 
lulet të çelin të bukura

Në ato vite të rinisë sonë
ne nuk rrinim duarkryq
e shquanim njëri-tjetrin
dhe praninë e pushtuesit 

Shpresa, a e mban mend
atë takimin në Prishtinë
se në ato vite të rënda
ne këndonim së bashku

RUSTEM GECI

----------


## biligoa

*TRËNDËLINA*


Nata sonte më veç ka rënë 
unë mbështillem si gjësend
dhe ëndërroj... mes vetmisë
një diell tjetër të l i r i s ë

Dhembja ime s’ ka një fund
kupën e saj me se ta tund
dhimbja ime rron tek flaka 
ajo rrënjët i ka tek plaga

Zemra diellin e dëshiron
dielli zemrën e frymëzon
nata sonte v e ç ka r ë n ë
unë mbështillem si gjësend

Ristem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*E BUKURA MORE*


Eja zemër përse s’ më pyet 
Malli mua m´i mbyti sytë 
Në ëndërr shoh unë Morenë
Dheun e t´atës dhe atdhenë

Shoh De Radën, edhe Ujkon
Dushko Vetmo çon mesazh
Qan e bukura, qan i bukuri
Për Morenë kam një mall

Flakë e shpirtit nuk shteron
Prush i zemrës nuk harron
Kujtoj h ë n ë e kujtoj det
Sa herë gjaku im më thërret

Unë të desha po s´u pamë
Unë të prita po s´u ndamë
Gjuha jonë dritë shumëzon

Rustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

KËNGA e REXHËS


( sipas motivit popullor ) 

Nëna Rexhën e kishte djalë 
Rexha n u s e n e kishte parë
Nusja e b u k u r , Rexha i ri
Të njohur ishin me dashuri

Dasma e Rexhës, dasmë në zë
Katër s h t ë p i plot me miq
I gjithë gëzimi ishte në dasmë 
Kënga e vallja nuk pushonin!

Rexhën në dasmë do e vrasin
gjaku i Rexhës të mos shtohet
Ëndërr e nënës për djep të ri
ishte shpresa e saj për të birin

Vrasës i territ Rexhën e vranë
vrasja Rexhës nusen e ndanë
nusja e b u k u r , Rexha i ri
vrasës quhej një k a l ë i zi 

Gjaku i Rexhës nuk do thajë
gjaku i këngës do ta mbajë
plagë e nënës s´mbyllet kurrë
vdekja e të birit i preu udhë!

Rustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*EMBLEMË*

Unë jam ai i dënuari 
ai burgosuri, ai trimi 
ai i plagosuri për liri
që një jetë të t ë r ë
isha në luftë e beteja
Unë jam ai bandilli
ai shkruesi i trakteve
ai ilegalisti i shkathët
ai që i mbaja parullat
“ Kosova Republikë ” 
Unë jam ai profesori
ai i bukuri i rrugëve
ai poeti i trazimeve
që me studentët trima
i ramë grusht armikut;
Unë jam ai i dënuari
ai i bukuri i UÇK-së
ai piktori i emblemës
ai, i dashuruari i lirisë!

Rustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*KËNGË TË BURGUT*


Dritë e hënës hyn e s´ flet 
Dritë e hënës ikë e s´ tretë
Mendja e trimit terrin shpon
Korba trimin keq shenjëzon!

Oj Kosovë , flutur me fletë
Brenda burgut,... burgu vret
Kjo Evropa ,..dielli pa ty . Ai
togfjalësh më mban n´ kuvli !

Fjala e trimit s´ shuhet kurrë
se l i r i a shpinën s ´ rrudhë
fjala e trimit i b i e zjarrit
plot janë vuajtjet e shqiptarit

Muaji–muajin vetë e shtyn
Muaji - muajin e pështyn
Nëpër burgje lufta vazhdon
Udha lirisë kurrë s’ ndalon.

Fol Kosovë, Kosovë e l i r ë
Krushqit presin të marrin ty
Moj hapsane të raftë pika
Djemtë e tanë janë:Republika!

Rustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*TREPÇA*

Në Trepçë është palca jonë 
qenia që të ardhmen ma cakton
le të çmenden gjithë perenditë
Trepça Iliriane nuk më mohon!

Në të dielat e arit dhe t´argjendit
në të hënat e shiut dhe metaleve
u vetëlind p l u m b i dhe zinku
dhe kristalet me flori të Trepçës

Hapini ballinat e faqeve të tokës
të shihni feldspathet,...manganin
në të reshurat...mes vullkaneve
zoti na e fali , Trepçën për ari

Qahet thëngjilli, floriret e tokës 
qahet h u m u s i...a r g j i l i blu
me gjunj të natës m´i bien tokës 
qahen pemët për degët kërcu!..

Fol gjuhë e lashtë e kësaj toke 
Trepça e Kosovës prindin e di 
Në Trepçë Kosova ka një emër
Mëmë e baba ia quajnë, Shqipëri!

Rustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*KËNGË TË ILIRIDËS*


Motër e gjakut, motër e luftës 
mos u ligështo, bëhu e fortë
ji në udhën tënde mos u ndal
mbështetu në krahët t u a j
në prushin tënd të qenies 
Iliridë, shpirti im , zemra ime
mbahu në p o e z i n ë tënde 
në ilrishten shqip të Ohrit
në ilirishten shqip të Lëkovës
në ilirishten e Kumanovës
në ilirishten e T e t o v ë s
në Prespën dhe Dibrat tuaja
në ilirishtën tonë të Iliridës
shkruan në librin e tij, Arbri 
shkrimtari juaj i Dardanisë

Rustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*ALBANI*


Që nga shndrrimi i ajrit në frymë 
tremijëvjet kam gjuhën dhe artin
tremijëvjet kam librin e betejave 
tremijëvjet kam shumen e këngëve 

Kosovë, flamurmadhja e shpirtit
Me ty o e dashur unë jam i tëri
Shqipëri kam emrin dhe gjakun
Shqipëri kam fjalën dhe himnin

O gjak i shqipes, o gjak i diellit
mos u jep, mbahu, mos u dëshpro
ji në udhën tënde mos u ndal
këtu jemi! Gjallë jemi!Tuajt jemi!

Kosovë, z e m ë r e m u n d u a r
Gjëma të mëdha o shpirt të ranë
Loti yt,..Kosovë,..lag edhe shiun
Nuk të lëmë jo të mbetesh dridhje

Kosovë, popull i dyzet luftërave
Mbushe g o j ë n thirrje , marsho
Me ty është liria, e dashura jonë
Më e fuqishmja vepër e gjakut! 

* * * * * 
Digjet e piqet kjo botë n´zjarrmi
Në Prishtinës ngulmon gjak i ri
Arti i çlirimit nuk njeh kufij
Në të gjitha kohët ka emrin liri

RUSTEM GECI

----------


## biligoa

*KRUJË E LIRISË*


Ç´është ky ajër me aq verë 
Nis prej fushave e maleve merr
Ç´është kjo pemë argjendt e ar
gjitha këngëve m´ i bie mbarë!

Mijëra v j e t janë stinët tona
Mijëra v j e t Shqipëri mbi dhé
Krujë e gjakut të Skënderbeut
Flamur-madhja e gjithë atdheut!

Qysh kur t o k a ishte fëmijë 
Gjuha s h q i p e ishte e parë 
Ndal o bir,..që të jap ca mana
Dhe një lot kujtim nga mëma!

Plot, f l o r i r e ka Shqipëria
Ullinjtë e Krujës janë me ar
Rrofsh o Krujë e Skënderbeut
Flamur-madhja e gjithë atdheut!

Rustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

BETEJA KOSOVËS

( 1 3 8 9 )

Në prag të atij m o t i të ligë 
Në prag të atij moti të zymtë
Në fushën e pasur të mëllenjave
Ballkantë e bënë luftën e tymtë

Ustallarë të asaj kohe aq ditën
dhe thikat i mbytën në g j a k
evropat u vranë me marrëveshje
e plagët i m b e t ë n Kosovës
Osmanllinjtë erdhën me sulltanë
të mos ëndrrojnë sulltan të tjerë
një qiell e zunë, një na e tretën
sa shumë u v r a m ë o Kosovë

Neve na takoi...e vramë Muratin
atë s u l l t a n me nam në derë
në kancelari neve na copëtuan
për t´i pajtuar fqinjët e mjerë

Rrustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*KËNGË PËR LIRI*

Të gjitha kohëve gjak u dhamë 
në fushë të betejës e punë të rëndë
gjak dhamë për tokë e për qiell
gjak dhamë që të rrojmë më mirë 
Të gjitha kohëve gjak u dhamë
që l i r i n ë ta kemi më tamam
me të drejta të njohura dhe ligje
Të gjitha kohëve gjak u dhamë
në Trojën e parë Trojën e vranë
në Trojën e dytë Trojën e ndanë 
në Trojën e tretë turqit na ranë
të gjitha kohëve gjak u dhamë,në 
fushë të betejës e punë të rëndë

***** 

Nëse Serbisë i mbetet 

vetëm një shkronjë në 

Kosovë, ajo do kulloj 

g j a k edhe nën hije

Rrustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*SHQIPTARËT*

Nëse luftën nuk na e pranojnë 
Kosovë, bërtit me sa fuqi ke
në dhomë, në banjo, në balkon
nëpër shtëpitë tuaja të bukura
nëpër trotuare , nëpër shkolla
bërtit tek të mbjellat tuaja
bërtit në rrugë, para pallateve
nëpër qytete dhe fshatra, bërtit, 
bërtit , me sa f u q i ke, që të 
dëgjojë toka e qielli, bërtit çdo 
kund ka shtypje, çdo kund ku 
ka pushtim, Kosovë,bëhu e lirë
dhe ngritu të dëgjojnë të rënët
se këtu jemi! Dhe gjallë jemi!

Rrustem Geci

----------


## biligoa

*KËNGË KOSOVE*


Gjethet gjakut nuk i bien 
Derisa të ketë diell e zot 
Gjethet gjakut nuk i bien
derisa shqip flet kjo tokë 

Diell , o Diell të keqen nëna
Natë është, s´ndritë as hëna
Në këtë vend sa terri vret
Vret pusia e hyqmi vret!

Kjo pushkë e bukur si vajzë 
Ka sytë më kaltërt nën qiell
Kjo pushkë e bukur si vajzë
ka emrin : Kosovë e l i r ë!

Rrustem GECI

----------

